# ENYAWKREKLAW- Bronuts or Funfetti?



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Hi guys,

I am new to DIY and i'm looking at trying out either Bronuts or Funfetti as i have read many good reviews on both juices. If you guys could give me your personal favourite if you have tried mixing either of them, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Vapington (30/8/16)

I have only tried Rosky Milk. Highly recommended!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

Both good but VERY pricey...

EDIT - concentrates are very pricey = the DYI recipes are not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Soutie (30/8/16)

Funfetti will be an issue as it uses CAP sugar cookie v1 which is locally unavailable, v2 is not a great replacement. for pure DIY, Bronuts would be your best bet as everything is locally available.

you can always get the ENYAWKREKLAW funfetti concentrate which is locally available though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

Soutie said:


> Funfetti will be an issue as it uses CAP sugar cookie v1 which is locally unavailable, v2 is not a great replacement. for pure DIY, Bronuts would be your best bet as everything is locally available.
> 
> you can always get the ENYAWKREKLAW funfetti concentrate which is locally available though



I thought that @Gareth Friedmam meant the concentrates...my bad.

For the recipe's, yes the Bronuts is an awesome recipe if you like that sort of thing. Note that FA Joy adds that "oily" donut aftertaste - some like it, some don't. If you have tried Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts - it is the same effect.

I personally don't like it with the chocolate and sub it with a fruity jam. I made a batch recently with Apricot and another with Blueberry jam...

Go for it bud - you are going to experiment tons until you find your feet....

Good luck and shout if you need help - there are loads of guys here to help...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shabbar (30/8/16)

brofetti ? he he he

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

The world seems to prefer Bronuts.
I prefer Funfetti.

Cant go wrong with either really.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Which Sugar cookie did you use? v1 or v2? @rogue zombie


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

No Ive only tasted the real thing, friend bought the full concentrate.

You cant get V1 here, its on the no-fly list, unfortunately.

Soooo... if you not using the ready-made concentrate, you better off making Bronuts.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Ahhhhh bummer

Thanks alot everyone


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

Gareth Friedmam said:


> Ahhhhh bummer
> 
> Thanks alot everyone



Oh but dont get me wrong, settling for Bronuts is not a bad thing - it is a great recipe.


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Ill be sure to try bronuts but i really had my eyes hooked on funfetti, with the flavour concentrate at R275 i think maybe ill come back to it at a later stage.


----------



## shabbar (30/8/16)

Gareth Friedmam said:


> Ill be sure to try bronuts but i really had my eyes hooked on funfetti, with the flavour concentrate at R275 i think maybe ill come back to it at a later stage.




R275.00 ? where ? Seen it somewhere for R370


----------



## MorneW (30/8/16)

I would also like to know @Gareth Friedmam

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

http://hardwicks.co.za/collections/enyawreklaw-concentrates
@shabbar


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

@MorneW


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Just saw that the link isn't working,hopefully this one does
http://hardwicks.co.za/collections/enyawreklaw-concentrates/products/funfetti-concentrate
@shabbar @MorneW


----------



## Soutie (30/8/16)

Gareth Friedmam said:


> http://hardwicks.co.za/collections/enyawreklaw-concentrates
> @shabbar



Damn that is a really good deal

@method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (30/8/16)

None of the links work , 404 not found


----------



## moonunit (30/8/16)

Tried both and really enjoy Funfetti even with Sugar Cookie V2. I cut the recipe down by 1/3 as I found the original very strong.

From what has been said Sugar Cookie V1 must be amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/16)

Mmmmm...pricey for DYI though. This works out at R91.66 for 10ml vs Cap at R45...? 
Or am I missing something?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (30/8/16)

yup links dont work anymore. worked earlier then CC payment didn't work and now at home trying and boom 404


----------



## wiesbang (30/8/16)

Would really like to know why though? Can Method maybe explain?


----------



## Bearshare (30/8/16)

From R370 to R275  BUT http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/diy-premixed-concentrates still at R370 and is distributed to them by hardwicks ?


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Why would they take the links down


----------



## Bearshare (30/8/16)

Gareth Friedmam said:


> Why would they take the links down



http://hardwicks.co.za/pages/enyawreklaw-concentrates <------TRY @Gareth Friedmam 

do you need to signup to see prices ?


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (30/8/16)

Nope i was able to see them earlier. I have 2 of the funfetti concentrates sitting in my cart now but cant add Rosky milk because the link was taken down, keep getting '404 page not found' error code when following the link in my previous post which was working when posted. Hope @method1 can fix the problem. Was looking forward to ordering because i finally found the concentrates at a reasonable price.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/8/16)

@Gareth Friedmam it could have been taken down for vapecon. Not sure how many of these concentrates would be left in the country after all the haters and after vapecon. I have tried all of them and I must say my favourite was Rosky and the pistachio RY4U

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (30/8/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Gareth Friedmam it could have been taken down for vapecon. Not sure how much of these concentrates would be left in the country after all the haters complained about the price and after vapecon. I have tried all of them and I must say my favourite was Rosky and the pistachio RY4U




there's no haters stop trying to poison the thread we are all customers and without customers your product will gather dust on shelves , he saw the price he tried to buy so let method answer him.


----------



## wiesbang (30/8/16)

Can admin maybe move the thread if needed for the vendor to answer?
@Silver @Rob Fisher @shaunnadan


----------



## Migs (30/8/16)

SO v2 sugar cookie is bad? Ive only used that so far so I do not know how v1 taste and alot of my recipies I used the v2 in, wonder how much better it wouldve tasted with v1...


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/16)

wiesbang said:


> Can admin maybe move the thread if needed for the vendor to answer?
> @Silver @Rob Fisher @shaunnadan



Moved so vendors can contribute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/16)

Migs said:


> SO v2 sugar cookie is bad? Ive only used that so far so I do not know how v1 taste and alot of my recipies I used the v2 in, wonder how much better it wouldve tasted with v1...


I dont think its a case of being bad, its just 'different' with many V2's. 

Some V1 concentrates are legendary, like CAP Sugar Cookie.

Another I know first hand with is CAP Custard - V2 doesnt even compare to V1 imo. But V1 does contain Diactyl, so it would be better.

Its a gamble subbing ingredients - it either works or it doesnt. I personally sub many 'small ammounts' in recipes, like i will use a different cream or marshmallow, if its not THE important ingredient in the recipe. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Migs (30/8/16)

So many good recipes want V1 sugar cookie, wish we could get it somehow

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## wiesbang (31/8/16)

Still nothing from the Vendor?


----------



## method1 (31/8/16)

Hi All

I seem to have missed the action here 

I'm not sure how you guys found that stuff on my site, as it wasn't directly accessible from the navigation and was not intended to be "live"

Anyway I've made my position clear (for now) on the other threads about this.

We are for now not selling the concentrates.
Most of the stock was sold out at vapecon, and some vendors were supplied before the whole pricing debacle.
They have chosen to keep the stock and have set their pricing.

I'm in discussion with ECX and we're working on some other plans regarding the concentrates.

Hope that clears everything up.


Now as for the OP's question - go for Bronuts. 
Funfetti is a mere shadow of what it's supposed to be without sugar cookie v1. 
Yes the difference is that big.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (1/9/16)

Gareth Friedmam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to DIY and i'm looking at trying out either Bronuts or Funfetti as i have read many good reviews on both juices. If you guys could give me your personal favourite if you have tried mixing either of them, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Done bronuts. Very good havnt tried the other yet will have a look


----------



## Migs (4/9/16)

Does the funfetti concetrate contain V1 would love to try it and compare the difference.


----------



## Soutie (4/9/16)

Yip, the version brought in by mr hardwicks does indeed contain sugar cookie v1. It is the true recipe and really the only way we can get it here in SA.


----------

